# Settings for your ENGL Fireball?



## blackrobedone (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone care to post their settings? 

I was having a little trouble deciding where to leave the presence vs. treble and whether or not to leave the depth and brightness switches on or off, and then compensating for them with the eq? Any ideas?


----------



## Ror3h (Mar 24, 2008)

Presence = down
Treble = up


Best way IMO

Oh and I never use the depth/bright switches.


----------



## RussAnderson (Mar 24, 2008)

blackrobedone said:


> Anyone care to post their settings?
> 
> I was having a little trouble deciding where to leave the presence vs. treble and whether or not to leave the depth and brightness switches on or off, and then compensating for them with the eq? Any ideas?


 

seriously man u spend some time with an amp before u post a badly inaccurate review of one thats on here, thats going to only misguide anyone thats interested in that amp.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 24, 2008)

RussAnderson said:


> seriously man u spend some time with an amp before u post a badly inaccurate review of one thats on here, thats going to only misguide anyone thats interested in that amp.



All he asked for was settings dude. If you wanted to jump all over his shit about his review do it in the right thread. Oh and his review was only his opinion, thats what a review is my friend


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 24, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> All he asked for was settings dude. If you wanted to jump all over his shit about his review do it in the right thread. Oh and his review was only his opinion, thats what a review is my friend



Not only that, he's indeed RIGHT. The Fireball sounds his best with the presence knob way down, and adjusting the highs with the treble knob


----------



## RussAnderson (Mar 24, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Not only that, he's indeed RIGHT. The Fireball sounds his best with the presence knob way down, and adjusting the highs with the treble knob


 
im not jumping on anyone just saying if your asking for amp settings then reviewing that amp surely something aint right? 

the presence knob on the fireball was put on there for a reason i reckon most fireball users will tell u that amp sounds better opened up mids trebble and presence .


----------



## tonyhell (Mar 24, 2008)

jbh


----------



## RussAnderson (Mar 24, 2008)

tonyhell said:


> Do you even know what you're talking about?


 
yess do u?


i know a proffesional engl muscian that plays a fireball amongst other engl amps , and gives demonstrations and clinics to the general public and he gave me a few tips and pointers on the fireball.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 24, 2008)

RussAnderson said:


> yess do u?
> 
> 
> i know a proffesional engl muscian that plays a fireball amongst other engl amps , and gives demonstrations and clinics to the general public and he gave me a few tips and pointers on the fireball.




So by "most" Fireball users you mean this "professional ENGL musician?"


----------



## RussAnderson (Mar 25, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> So by "most" Fireball users you mean this "professional ENGL musician?"


 
no! general members of the public that have no affiliation with Engl that i know on other forums .


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2008)

The Fireball definitely needs to have the presence waaaay down, to around 2-3 at most. Everything above that is just fizz and hiss. When I owned one i had the treble around 7, mids around 4 or 5, bass around 4, gain around 5, and presence at 2.5.

The amp also benefits from a warm, low to mid-gain tube in V1 and a proper biasing.


----------



## RussAnderson (Mar 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> The Fireball definitely needs to have the presence waaaay down, to around 2-3 at most. Everything above that is just fizz and hiss. When I owned one i had the treble around 7, mids around 4 or 5, bass around 4, gain around 5, and presence at 2.5.
> 
> The amp also benefits from a warm, low to mid-gain tube in V1 and a proper biasing.


 
i respectfully disagree with the mids that low and presence it just sounds dull and lifeless like someone as thrown a blanket over it and muffled the tone out.

i suppose speakers and pickups are a key element hear i have used celestion vintage 30's and v60's both excellant for this type of amps modern voicings .also im not talking about anything else here like added eq's just the amp head guitar cab cable and guitar nothing else nothing more .


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with zimbloth to an extent i run my presence pretty low and my treble at about 6 or 7.

I dont think it makes it sound lifeless but it sounds like shit at low volumes once you get those settings at cranked volume you have 'teh br00talz' 

i also dont turn the bright or depth switches on.


----------



## blackrobedone (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, this question has nothing to do with the review. This site is full of people who want to jump your shit for anything you say. Gotta be careful here.

And as for me, I've found it best with the gain at 3 (!), depth switch on, bass at 4, mids at 6.5, treble at 4, presence at 2.5. OD in front with gain at 0, for tightness and growl. this does indeed sound better when the volume is cranked.

It seems that with the depth switch on there is more fullness to treble notes, and that doesn't seem to be easily dialed in with the bass eq.

Sometimes I wonder about my tonal preferences as I always crank mids and cut highs. I take it just to the edge of 'blanket over the speaker'.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2008)

the gain being set at 3 is where the fireball works best. Its got a rediclous amount of gain available but dialing it in low and pushing the master volume up will get you great results. 

you can get a great variaty of different metal tones from the fireball just not all at once.

It is marketed as a metal amp.

I run mine at presance about 4 treble at 6 bass at 6 mid at 6.5 gain about 3.

i


----------

